# retexturing drywall after removing wallpaper



## dmcbride (Apr 12, 2010)

am remodeling the master bath. It had wallpaper and we have taken it down. It came down surprisingly easy--just had to pull on the peeling edges and it all came down in entire sheets all the way from the floor to the ceilings. It appears that there is glue that has been left behind still on the drywall. I have tried taking a medium grit sanding screen over it , but it does nothing really. After attempting to sand, I went ahead and wiped the walls down with a damp rag and the wall became a bit tacky until dry, so this confirmed the glue being there. 

I want to spray orange peel texture on these walls. I would prefer NOT to have to spray the entire bathroom with water/adhesive remover and scrape the walls if I don't have to. I have been doing some reading and noticed that many people say to use Zinsser GUARDZ or BIN to prime/seal the drywall, followed by spraying the texture, then followed by primer and paint.

What should I do to deal with the glue residue on the wall. I DO NOT want the texture and/or the paint to fail.

-Dustin


----------



## "The Drywall Guy" (Sep 15, 2009)

I just finished a house where we had to remove the old wallpaper and skimcoat all the walls...I didn't have the time to remove all the adhesive, so I primed with Zinsser BIN, then did my skimming....didn't have any problems at all...good luck..


----------

